# Bareback



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

Rode my mare bareback for the first time today, last time I rode bareback i was a kid! (i'm now 26). Felt so strange, didnt have the guts to go any faster then a walk, its amazing how much you rely on your saddle and stirrups for balance! def going to do more bareback riding and work at it!


----------



## hope (May 25, 2011)

i used to love bare back i personally think you become a better rider from it .im 26 and everytime i try looking for a horse i end up pregnant and its called off lol 
think i shall get done without the oh knowing lol


----------



## Zayna (Apr 19, 2009)

lol
yes i can see how bareback would improve your riding, will ride bareback as much as i can i think!


----------



## tonette (Dec 28, 2008)

I grew up riding bare back a lot, even now at times when my horse is full of beans I take my feet out of my stirrups as I feel I have more balance and contact with him...... strange uh?


----------



## Elles (Aug 15, 2011)

> strange uh?


Nope, it's to do with the design of saddles, balance, perception and dominant legs, but it's a bit complicated.


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Used to ride bareback a lot when I was younger, no way I would do it with Romeo, his thoroughbred withers are like a knife edge it would cut me in half, ouch!!


----------



## emsky (Jul 26, 2011)

I ride bareback from the field (Its a long walk) lol nothing faster than a walk though. Also rode bareback alot when i was a kid and can remember it being very uncomfortable, but i just scooch back a bit and its comfy, at a walk anyway.


----------

